# Costs and locations for certification?



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking to get certified this summer so I can check out the wrecks that I fish on one day. Just wondering what I can expect as far as costs and where a good location would be to do it. I figure that since I have my skydiving license I might as well get my scuba cert as well haha


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

MBT DIVERS!!!! Checkout their website 
www.mbtdivers.com. They are a great bunch of guys and they will take care of you.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Cool, thanks! 

Also wondering about costs such as how much does it cost to get my own personal gear, everything I would need to dive without renting anything, etc. My endstate here is to be able to go out and dive a wreck with my own gear and be certified so I can do it safely. I guess looking to know what to expect financially so I know if I can afford another hobby. Fishing and skydiving are expensive and I am sure this isn't cheap either.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

BC- 400-800
Regs-250-800
Mask, Fins, Snorkel, wetsuit, booties-180-400
Tanks- 200-300 a piece
Computer-250-500

Just depends on what you want and how much you're willing to spend. I'd recommend a Back Plate over a BC and a good Reg. 

I strongly recommend MBT they're great guys and will get you set up for a good deal


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys, I appreciate it


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Once you have your gear and a few friends to split the cost of gas, you will spend far less than for many other hobbies.
My buddies and I can dive all day for $30 a piece in gas + a few air fills......+ usually come back with some fish or lobster as well!
.......Diving is a Great investment which you will enjoy for the rest of your life.
Shameless plug.....check out the used gear section...I have a used aluminum tank for sale...... .....also a lot of other gear .....occasionally a really good deal.
You should wait to buy your gear until after your class (at MBT) so that you have a better Idea of what you really want.
Good Luck.
PS: check out local diving videos at www.firefishvideo.com


----------



## AUDIVE (Jan 25, 2011)

Agree with waiting as long as you can to buy your own gear. Try out and look at as much as you can.

Also agree MBT is the place to go. They have always done me right. Go talk to them and make up your own mind. When comparing prices for classes make sure you know what is covered. Some prices are only good if you buy your basic gear there and then you may have to add on fees for books, C-cards, dives, etc.

Good Luck.


----------



## Capt CodeBobbie (Oct 30, 2008)

I recommend the Pensacola Dive Pros off of Hwy 98. It's a great facility. The classrooms and pool are on site. They offer multiple class schedules that would accomadate any schedule. The training is of high quaility, certainly above rapport. The cost for basic w/nitrox certification is $199.99 for military and $219.99 for non-military. There are no hidden costs. The only thing that does not cover is possible park entry fees (ie Ft Pickens, or Vortex Springs) Keep in mind you get two certifications with the class. It's an excellent deal! If you have any questions give them a call or go check it out for yourself. I'm confident you'll agree. Good Luck!


----------



## Capt CodeBobbie (Oct 30, 2008)

PS: I agree with the others. I wouldn't buy any gear until you go through the class. SCUBA equipment is very personal. Everyone has different opinions on equipment and none of them are wrong. It's all opinion. If you go over to dive pros they will let you test anything in their pool. They have some cool programs to ensure you are satisfied with the gear you buy.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

sniperpeeps said:


> Looking to get certified this summer so I can check out the wrecks that I fish on one day. Just wondering what I can expect as far as costs and where a good location would be to do it. I figure that since I have my skydiving license I might as well get my scuba cert as well haha


*Send me a PM when you decide, me and my son want to get certified too.*


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

+ 1 for MBT Divers!!!


----------



## BaldDynamite (Feb 27, 2011)

Dive Pros for Certification. They have a pool on the premise. I had a friend who got certificated at another local area shop and he was told no real reason to learn the tables the computer will do it. I took him a while before he was able to afford a dive computer and after he realize he wanted to get nitrox certified. He really was kicking himself for not going with dive pros.


----------



## arch_diver (Feb 26, 2009)

For the best dive training in the southeast, check out MBT!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

BaldDynamite said:


> Dive Pros for Certification. They have a pool on the premise. I had a friend who got certificated at another local area shop and he was told no real reason to learn the tables the computer will do it. I took him a while before he was able to afford a dive computer and after he realize he wanted to get nitrox certified. He really was kicking himself for not going with dive pros.


 With all due respect to a one post member(welcome) that makes no sense. Everyone HAS to learn the tables of they do not pass the course (ANY COURSE)
Also, after the Nitrox class your friend will want a computer even more, regardless of where he got certified.
By the way, if you Do go with MBT you can do your classwork on line, which lets you get the bookwork out of the way before you show up to the shop. When you do go the the shop you have already taken care of the boreing part and are ready to get into the gear!.....a must for out of towners, or people with tight or irregular scheduels! Of course if you prefer a standard class ,that is always available. Either way you will come out as a well trained, and confident diver - wheather that is sooner or later.


----------



## Capt CodeBobbie (Oct 30, 2008)

Firefishvideo said:


> With all due respect to a one post member(welcome) that makes no sense. Everyone HAS to learn the tables of they do not pass the course (ANY COURSE)


Correction, everyone should learn tables. Just because it's required does not mean every intructor puts the emphasis on it that they should. I personally believe that it's a huge problem in the industry. I wouldn't point a finger at a specific shop, however, there are instructors in this area and everywhere throughout the country that set tables and decompression theory aside. The point is, all instructors should remain commited to teaching all aspects of diving, not just what certifies a student faster. A student can always be certified, unfortunately not all are qualified.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

If a student isn't qualified then he/she should not be certified. It's up to the instructor to hold a cert until the student is ready.

You'll be hard pressed to find an instructor in the world that doesn't think his/her students are the best prepared and most qualified, and that most other instructors don't measure up. I've seen husband and wife instructors criticize each others students. 

In the end, the certifying agencies set the standards and it's up to the instructors to ensure those standards are met.


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

By Husband and wife, do you mean Josh and Mike?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

:singing:


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

+1 for MBT !!!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Capt CodeBobbie said:


> Correction, everyone should learn tables. Just because it's required does not mean every intructor puts the emphasis on it that they should. I personally believe that it's a huge problem in the industry. I wouldn't point a finger at a specific shop, however, there are instructors in this area and everywhere throughout the country that set tables and decompression theory aside. The point is, all instructors should remain commited to teaching all aspects of diving, not just what certifies a student faster. A student can always be certified, unfortunately not all are qualified.


I think that most openwater classes still include bookwork and a test including the tables and theory. As with most classwork many people just learn what they "have to" to pass the test, and then forget it ten minutes later.....that is THERE OWN FAULT. 
....anyway the statement was that instructors at other shops than Dive Pros were not teaching tables......which is complete BS....and I pointed out that it is part of most -if not all openwater classwork , which >IS< REQUIRED to pass....What ever is NEEDED in real life is a whole nother matter....and many people are lucky to still be walking around as they problaly have not paid attention to what is NEEDED anyway.

PS: I was trained by MBT to the ADVANCED TRIMIX DIVER rated to dive exotic mixes beyond 300 feet - and have put that training to the test regularly for quite a few years now without any problems.....let me tell you that they trained me WELL, and I'm pretty sure I have a handle on my decompression "Theory"


----------



## Capt CodeBobbie (Oct 30, 2008)

Firefishvideo said:


> ....anyway the statement was that instructors at other shops than Dive Pros were not teaching tables......which is complete BS....QUOTE]
> 
> That gentleman never pointed a finger at a specific shop nor a specific instructor. He, by no means, even insinuated that Dive Pros is the only shop that teaches tables. He mearly gave his opinion based on a certain personal experience. He's entitled to share his experiences. He certainly didn't say anything different than what you said. He prefers Dive Pros, You prefer MBT. Everyone is entitled to their opinion.
> 
> ...


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

Dive Pros is awesome.. Great gear, great prices and great people...Check them out and then decide who you want to learn from...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I like MBT just not because there the only good shop, but because of the comradery (however yu spell that) and friends I have made there over the years, before I even was certified.

The other 2 shops, Dive Pros and Scuba Shak are both also well qualified shops. Any of the 3 you use are competent, with good people. Dive Pros took great care of me on a scubpro reg recall issue that they carry that MBT doesn't. And Gene and Ieliene at Scuba Shal are great helpful people.

Other than that find the one you feel comfortable with. If you really get into it, your gonna spend a lot of time there. Sometimes for no good reason.

Thats why I like MBT


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Took my family of 5 to MBT dive shop last year and we all got certified in basic SCUBA. Jim wound up being my son's mentor for his "Scuba Diving" high school (time management) senior project - he was great. We all did all our "book" training on-line at our own time and pace beforehand, then had several hours of review and Q&A at MBT before trying on equipment (familiarization), and then taking a pool "test run" for confidence, followed by a couple of days of diving Morrison and Vortex Springs (and cookouts by the instructors - neat!). The oil spill kept us out of the Gulf. We all had a great experience, training, and a lot of bonding with class members and staff. My son (HS senior) went on to get Nitrox certified as well (he sure knows how to spend my money!  ).
I can't speak for the other 2 shops mentioned, by I can recommend MBT - without reservation. We'll be using them again after I retire from the Army and return to GB in a few short years - hooah! I'll need a refresher course before heading out - and if not avble at MBT, then I guess I'll be knocking on the door of one of these other shops. Thanks MBT.
COL Peters


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

p.s. - MBT has very reasonable prices for Basic and Nitrox SCUBA certification, and great customer service.


----------

